# Bubbles on the move



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

lol, she is literally on the move! She is such a pretty girl, reminds me 
of Miss Maddie!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! She moves really nice.... I love movement shots of Poodles.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Does she walk... or float !!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys




ToddW said:


> Does she walk... or float !!!



Nope, but she can fly :tongue:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow Sivaro! She is stunning!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Wow Sivaro! She is stunning!!


awwww, thanks CD


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou Michelle


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Woot Woot She gorgeous Sivaro!!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelune said:


> Woot Woot She gorgeous Sivaro!!!!


Yes James, hurry and come to the same shows as me, your pics always come out nice of my dogs. Im a shocking blurry pic taker


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

thats ok, come over here and show and then we'll do the same shows


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I am coming up your way this weekend but you arent going to be there 

Hopefully come home with another champion ..... hopefully


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Bubbles is so pretty!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

How old is Bubbles, Sivaro?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww! She is gorgeous. Does she have a natural tail?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Bubbles is so pretty!


Thanks Pamela



mercymoon said:


> How old is Bubbles, Sivaro?


She has just turned 4 1/2 mths old



Purple Poodle said:


> Aww! She is gorgeous. Does she have a natural tail?


Thanks PP. Yes unfortunately here in Australia if we dock a tail we go to gaol :banghead: It use to be a $7,000.00 fine per pup but now its a gaol sentence due to our new legislation. Pack of idiots here now, whats the world coming to.


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> I am coming up your way this weekend but you arent going to be there


Yeah you'll be in the same state as me, but about 8hrs away from me :tongue: :violin: ound:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelune said:


> Yeah you'll be in the same state as me, but about 8hrs away from me :tongue: :violin: ound:


No way, tis 4 hours same distance I have to drive :tongue:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Good luck for this weekend Siv. I hope you have a wonderful time and Miss Jess behaves herself and does her mum proud.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Good luck for this weekend Siv. I hope you have a wonderful time and Miss Jess behaves herself and does her mum proud.


No Im not doing the shows. took off last night and 2 hours into the travel the van blew the motor. Im so upset, I have had nothing but problems with this van and dont know when I can get another car, so now showing is on hold. Jessi Im sure she would have titled, I knew who was going. This is my crappy life, no luck at all.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sivaro, so sorry to hear about your van. Sounds like our type of luck that we have around here. I am sure your dog or dogs would have done great. We have never shown dogs and actually have never even been to a show, but would love to go watch one some day. We use to show horses, but mostly in timed events, did show in conformation once, signed up for the class by mistake, then thought, what the heck, our horses are pretty nice and went for it. Didn't place to bad either. We ended up with our picture w/our qtr mare and foal on the front page of the newspaper. We did have fun . Hope you are not completly w/o transportation.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh Siv I am so sorry. I wish I was up your way I would come and get you and the dogs and take you down there. 

I know all about damn car problems, ours is running hot and has been for 6 months, no mechanic can quite decide how to fix it but now one tells me it'll be about $2,000 to pull the motor out and probably/maybe/hopefully fix it. We need a new vehicle too but can't afford it, OH doesn't want to spend the money on this one either, so I just keep filling it with water and pray we don't have to drive out of town cause it can't go more than about 20km without over heating.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. No Im not completely out of transport, I have a falcon sedan also. But its too small to take to the shows and sleep in. Thats why I bought the van, had a bed made in it and 4 beds partitions under the bed where the dogs sleep. Quite nifty actually. Have my fridge, stove, heater and other what nots. But just cant do this in the sedan. Its way too far to go to these shows daily and too costly on fuel.

I found out today exactly who was going and definately would have won and titled Jessi. Arghhhh :banghead:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

bugger


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

That is such a shame Siv. It is so annoying when you spend the money on vehicles and they still don't work *grrrrrr*


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

My mechanic said he will try and help me sell both cars, even though my sedan is good it wont help me with these shows. So with money from both he is able to get cars cheaper. So hears hoping.


----------

